# Kayak tournaments



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I know of the buckeye kayak fishing tournaments but are there any other tournaments like it?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

rminerd said:


> I know of the buckeye kayak fishing tournaments but are there any other tournaments like it?


I've heard of Kayak Wars (not sure of location) and Kayak Anglers of Western PA.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Zorro said:


> I've heard of Kayak Wars (not sure of location) and Kayak Anglers of Western PA.


I'll take a look at em


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a tourney trail in most neighboring states and as someone mentioned an online one with kayak wars. Were you looking for something in particular?


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

farleybucks said:


> There is a tourney trail in most neighboring states and as someone mentioned an online one with kayak wars. Were you looking for something in particular?


Maybe like a Lake Erie tournament I was kinda just lookin to get involved in some tourneys


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

there may be some tourney's on erie over on the michigan side...
Erie is a tough deal with weather, waves, etc... so unpredictable...I will PM you someone's email address who may know more...


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

farleybucks said:


> there may be some tourney's on erie over on the michigan side...
> Erie is a tough deal with weather, waves, etc... so unpredictable...I will PM you someone's email address who may know more...


That'd be great
Thanks


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

rminerd check out kayakfishthegreatlakes.com there are some great guys there, most are in Michigan and they fish all over. Not sure about tourneys tho.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

The guy that won it...Richard Ofner is whose email address I sent him...lol


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

This series looks pretty cool too
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Kayak-Fishing-Series/1413391038893922


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Is it an online tournament?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rminerd said:


> Is it an online tournament?


3 online 1 in person, last I heard. Online Crappie tourney, online bass tourney, online multi species tourney, and the finale in person. I may participate in the online ones and if I think I've got a shot of winning it, I'll head out west to the in person event. 

Of course I'm gonna do online kayak wars, all of buckeye kayak fishing trails events, and one of those big south Carolina tourneys in march. Kbf or hunt fish paddle. ..Haven't made up my mind yet.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm gonna do kayak wars 
And the buckeye trail events and any other tourny I can find that's hosted on Lake Erie


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Im game to do Kayak wars. Anyone need a team member?


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I will probably do the MKFS series....not sure I am hoping to do well because the last event is an in person event in Omaha and not sure I want to make the trip that far! Also will do Kayak Wars and rumor has it I will be attending all the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail events. Planning on at least one of the South Carolina tourney's maybe both.

Here is a good website that lists a lot of kayak tourney's around the midwest:
http://www.kayakfishingalliance.com/
It is updated as new tournaments are officially announced.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

OhioHotboy said:


> Im game to do Kayak wars. Anyone need a team member?


Quinton....once registration opens I'm going to see who wants to form what teams. I think on facebook we had a little over a dozen anlgers looking for teams so there won't be any shortage of people to pair up with. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Any perch tournaments on Erie regardless of whether it's a yak tournament it would be fun


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Sean I'm so excited for the upcoming season. Can't wait bro. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I enjoyed fishing in this series last year.
https://www.facebook.com/bluegrassyakmasters


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep ! Lake Erie kayak. Perch tourney I'm in for sure !!!


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Perch tourny would be fun. We could get a nice fry afterwards too, make it a fun day!


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

It's so easy to do I don't know how there already isn't a yak perch tourny


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rminerd said:


> It's so easy to do I don't know how there already isn't a yak perch tourny


I will be the first to admit, I'd be clueless in a perch tourney. I only catch them while crappie fishing in the winter on one of our lakes in Southern Ohio......i wouldnt know where to target them on new water. It's one thing to go to a new body of water and target a fish you know, but it's a whole other thing to be on new water and fish for a fish you don't know. I'd do it though.


When do you guys do the best for perch on Erie? Is this an event that could possibly take place early in the spring when rivers are up and muddy, and when the waters still a little too cold for lake largemouth? .......say early April/late May? 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Perch are super easy to locate and catch 
The local bait shop usually has their location I get my info from Craig over at Erie outfitters 
We catch them thru the summer months but they're the best from September to November


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

The best perch is defiantly fall September is the best time for yaks. Big fish but it's not to cold yet. And last year we would just paddle out and drop anchor and start fishing and then if we didn't catch anything we'd move until we did. There not really that hard to find and catch a limit.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Waders and coats for November


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Paddle 2 miles, drop line to bottom and wait 5 sec. reel up slow BAM fish on ! Then drop anchor . Been in them before where we weight 5 big perch !


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

It's real nice when you get in to em


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Perch tourney would be cool....only downside is Erie is so unpredictable that it would be hard to schedule and then hope the lake/weather cooperates.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Robison and I have been out in some rough **** as long as you have a sit on top you're ok


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Those of us who have pedal power could tow people back in if needed !!
(Right Keepinitreel)


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I believe you mean pedal 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Having mirage drive would be nice


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It is very nice 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes we pedal and you flap your fins ! Bob 
LOL


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I ain't complaining


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I flap my fins because I'm on water while you pedal your kik...that was close...you pedal your bicyak...Lance fishstrong haha 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Stuhly said:


> Those of us who have pedal power could tow people back in if needed !!
> (Right Keepinitreel)


I was sold when you towed me so effortlessly. What an awesome day on Erie.
I cant wait for open water in the spring, especially hunting for crappie in the shallows. Sure will beat wading for them.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's nice, where did you guys launch from? And do you catch the crappie in shallow lake water or in the river?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

No crappie that day we went perch fishing out of Eastlake. I was referring to shallows in the inland lakes - Berlin, WB, etc.


----------

